

What are the most common myths or misconceptions about “The Cloud”? - Baustin213

What are the most frequent misconceptions you come across that fall within the realm of cloud computing? What&#x27;s the best way you&#x27;ve found to clear up a lay person&#x27;s misunderstanding when it comes to this general topic?
======
MichaelCrawford
I often point out that The Cloud is insecure, in that anyone at the cloud
provider who can access the server your information is on, has access to your
confidential data.

For the life of me I cannot fathom why anyone trusts proprietary source code
to repositories that are not run in-house.

~~~
sumodirjo
Even if you are not using cloud you systems / network administrator can see
any data including sensitive business document above their paygrade, but still
a good sysadmin / netadmin won't do that because we have code of ethics :
[https://lopsa.org/CodeOfEthics](https://lopsa.org/CodeOfEthics)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
My understanding is that one of the advantages of Novell Netware was that it
enables admins to do things like backups, without possessing the credentials
to view the documents they were backing up.

If that was actually the case I don't know how it was implemented.

------
sumodirjo
some people still think that virtualization is cloud even though it's only a
building block of cloud.

